# Peer Guardian for Mac



## gggfff (Dec 18, 2006)

Anyone use it?

After getting a letter from Universal, I'm thinking about installing it.

Is it useful for P2P? Your thoughts..... ?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Peer Guardian is mostly useless, for BitTorrent at least. BitTorrent clients usually get their client information from the tracker, which you need to connect to if you want to download the file. Peer Guardian just stops your system from connecting to the offending IPs, but does not stop your IP from being distributed to all other clients, including anti-piracy agencies.

...A letter from Universal in Canada?


----------



## zen.state (Nov 29, 2005)

many people do not realize this but p2p file sharing for personal use is NOT illegal in canada. its only illegal if you sell it. universal is an AMERICAN company.. they can't touch you at all nor can any music company. I have gotten emails from my isp before because they were contacted by american music and film companies. even your isp can't stop you legally in canada. they simply pass on the message.

the only form of internet piracy that is illegal in canada is software


----------



## gggfff (Dec 18, 2006)

It came from Rogers. But it was originally from universal. I really don't care, but its getting annoying. Second one in 6 month.


----------



## spiralgirl (Mar 8, 2007)

*Peer Guardian*

gggfff,

Yes, I use Peer Guardian and love it. It is great for P2P sharing as well.

S.



gggfff said:


> Anyone use it?
> 
> After getting a letter from Universal, I'm thinking about installing it.
> 
> Is it useful for P2P? Your thoughts..... ?


----------



## Carl (Jun 7, 2003)

I wouldn't say it is useless. Peerguardian or SafePeer under Azureus also tracks and blocks bad traffic from offending ISP's. To say it is useless is not really accurate. Just because your IP is out there doesn't mean much unless it is attached to a file. Even then, it takes some work, and Peer guardian just makes it a bit harder. They go after the easy targets.
In Canada however, your identity is protected by the ISP under Canada's privacy laws. Some of the strongest rights to privacy in the world. It's one of the reasons that it is not considered illegal. To enforce otherwise would mean infringing on rights protected under the Charter. No one is going there anytime soon.
Plus, the media surcharge has all but negated the idea of piracy.
The companies send letters to ISP's and they send it to you. It means nothing.


----------

